# Logged on as someone else



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Logged on fine as myself yesterday, hibernated my laptop overnight and when started up this morning the ******** is showing me as logged on as another member. Any ideas what's wrong? I can PM details if needed.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep - theres a problem. See the three or four threads below about it.


----------

